# R.I.P. Call Again Cavalier.



## InBox

That's terrible and really sad to


----------



## Spyder

A very unfortunate fall.


----------



## Kirsti Arndt

too many deaths this year in eventing-rolex now this.


----------



## Painted Ride

how awful...and the woman on the camera just saying he going to have tio be destryoed like its no biggie! where's her compassion? my heart goes out to mary.what a extremely freak accident...i am very sorry to here this!!! what an amazing horse to loose.


----------



## kershkova

Eventing cause so maney injerys and deths this year


----------



## morganshow11

that is why i jump for fun and comete in barrel racing not so much injerys


----------



## steph81285

Wow...


----------



## toosexy4myspotz

that is horrible and thats such an amazing horse too....:-(


----------



## ohmyitschelle

I watched a lot of the Express Eventing videos on Horse Hero but I had no idea that Call Me Cavalier had died! Oh how horrible for this to happen to anyone! Express Eventing looks so incredibly hard! With only 6 actually finishing and a lot of blunders along the way I was awed but horrified at some of the things I saw. The sad thing being - Mary was doing so incredibly well too!
x


----------



## Tayz

awww...poor horse....so sad when they get injured from jumping...


----------

